# At the risk of being castrated ...



## LandyMan (9/10/14)

... I need to ask though 

There is so much information all over the forum regarding the building of coils. BUT, is there a thread somewhere giving a breakdown of what all you need, and which is best for a noob builder to start with.

Any help will be appreciated, as my Kayfun is still sitting in its box


----------



## Riaz (9/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> ... I need to ask though
> 
> There is so much information all over the forum regarding the building of coils. BUT, is there a thread somewhere giving a breakdown of what all you need, and which is best for a noob builder to start with.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, as my Kayfun is still sitting in its box



kanthal wire - in your choice of size (26, 28, 30, 32) the most popular being 28g
drill bits- 1.5mm or more popular a 2mm
wicking material- cotton/ rayon/ silica/ ekowool
ohms reader- also makes a good base to build on
tweezers
blowtorch - not really necessary, but nice to have

and bobs your uncle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (9/10/14)

oh yes, dont forget to wash the kayfun properly before using it

take it completely apart and wash


----------



## kevkev (9/10/14)

Riaz said:


> oh yes, dont forget to wash the kayfun properly before using it
> 
> take it completely apart and wash



Maybe do this twice. I clean everything new twice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)

Great for wrapping coils, best choice is 1.4mm


----------



## Natheer Mallick (9/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> ... I need to ask though
> 
> There is so much information all over the forum regarding the building of coils. BUT, is there a thread somewhere giving a breakdown of what all you need, and which is best for a noob builder to start with.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, as my Kayfun is still sitting in its box


Don't worry buddy, we all need to start somewhere. There are times of video tutorials on YouTube, but in my opinion, the best thing to do is to go down to wherever you bought it, or your nearest Vape store, and ask for advice. Even ask them to put the first build on it while you watch. That's exactly what I did. While the youtube tutorials are very informative, you can't ask them questions or interact with them. By the way, building coils is nowhere near as daunting as it sounds. I hope you come right though. RBA is where vaping really gets fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> ... I need to ask though
> 
> There is so much information all over the forum regarding the building of coils. BUT, is there a thread somewhere giving a breakdown of what all you need, and which is best for a noob builder to start with.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, as my Kayfun is still sitting in its box



Hi @LandyMan 
Good advice above

Also check out the Kayfun show us your working wick and coil setup thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/

And browse some of the threads in the Kayfun/Russian land forum
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/kayfun-russian-land.86/

All the best and if you get stuck just post here and I am sure some Kayfun experts will be willing to help out...


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

Alex said:


> Great for wrapping coils, best choice is 1.4mm


I prefer 2.0mm personally but yea thats about it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/10/14)

I have to give absolute kudos to Michael from VK. I walked in a noob and left as a novice coil builder. He is like a mountain sherpa on the great journey up the vape mountain. Try and see if you cant spend some time with a vaper as you learn book volumes within a half an hour. #justsaying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I have to give absolute kudos to Michael from VK. I walked in a noob and left as a novice coil builder. He is like a mountain sherpa on the great journey up the vape mountain. Try and see if you cant spend some time with a vaper as you learn book volumes within a half an hour. #justsaying



Agreed @2 Angry Wolves

Spending time with a seasoned vaper is the best and fastest way to learn. As long as they are teaching you the right things though 

I was fortunate to be taught in the early days about coil building by @TylerD
He showed me how to build a coil in my IGO-L - then we ripped it out and I built it under his supervision.
It was about 10 minutes of instruction and was priceless.
And @Tom helped me to set up and "configure" the Nemesis. He did it in 5 minutes at a vape meet. Wouldve taken me hours of Youtubing and web searching to get it right...

Just something small like how to go clockwise or anti-clockwise around the screw to make it easier to tighten - can save hours of frustration on your own...

My first Kayfun build was documented on this forum (the original show us your coil and wick threads.) I was being guided online by several veterans who thankfully stayed up with me until after midnight to see and hear how the final product vaped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (10/10/14)

This thread is very relevant to my interests. 

After having another BVC coil die on my I took it apart and it dawned on me that this coil rebuilding business won't be too difficult. 

Thanks for the info guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (10/10/14)

I find the little blue screwdriver that comes with the clones are great for me. They are 2mm in diameter. Flat blade tweezers too, you find them in sewing machine kits.


----------



## free3dom (10/10/14)

I'm also fairly new to rebuilding - still waiting for my Taifun to arrive, but I've successfully rebuilt some kanger coils

I find the following indespensible:
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Helped me greatly to understand what the effects are of different coil setups, i.e. what happens when you vary wraps/diameter/guage/etc.

It is quite addictive once you start, but luckily the materials are cheap so it's a nice hobby (or obsession - remains to be seen ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

